# Portable Satellite Camping System



## maninahat (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi all

A Maplins leaflet has just arrived with a 'A96FJ' portable satellite system advertised on the front page for £69.99.

'Everything you need to receive free satellite digital TV stations, apart from the TV'

Well, we've got a portable digital TV for the van but the reception is only any god in a very few areas with the set-top aerial. We're not TV addicts or anything, but sometimes its nice to catch up on the news (isn't regional TV strange!) or if its pouring with rain and you've run out of I-spies.

Has anyone tried one of these?

Is it a handy, cheap and cheerful set-up that is OK for occasional use or would be wasting our money?


----------



## Trevor (Mar 30, 2008)

maninahat said:


> Hi all
> 
> A Maplins leaflet has just arrived with a 'A96FJ' portable satellite system advertised on the front page for £69.99.
> 
> ...



Hello maninahat,
I have had one for quite a while now and found it to be very good as i can get a signal in places where i could not before, they take a bit of patience to set up but once you do it a few times it becomes easy.


----------



## jann (Mar 30, 2008)

i agree with needing a bit of patience.They are quite bulky as well,depends on how much room you've got.


----------



## Brian G (Mar 30, 2008)

Had one for a couple of years now and at first I was about to take it back as I could not get a signal.
After a while I got the knack and now can usually set up within a couple of minutes. Have not tried it on the continent yet but have had success everywhere from Scotland to Cornwall. Go to Satellite for Caravans website and there you will find all that you need to know.
Happy viewing

Brian


----------



## maninahat (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks - that sounds quite positive.

How big is it then? it doesn't look that big in the picture and it doesn't give dimensions.


I'll have a look at that web site - thanks Brian.

*After a while I got the knack* - what's the secret then?


----------



## bigpaul (Mar 31, 2008)

Yep same here had one for about a year and spot on for the areas you cant get freeview in.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 1, 2008)

maninahat said:


> Thanks - that sounds quite positive.
> 
> How big is it then? it doesn't look that big in the picture and it doesn't give dimensions.
> 
> ...



They are not all that big and if you are short of room it come apart easy.
Mine has the suckers on and it sticks to a window on the van.


----------



## Brian G (Apr 1, 2008)

Dont know how I got 'The Knack' it just came.

Seriously though I find the best way is to use a compass to get the bearing from the nearest town  then just move the dish gradually until the noise from the digibox increases. Works every time

brian


----------



## wildman (Apr 1, 2008)

Brian, what has the location of a town got to do with the price of eggs, apart from it being the *1st April*. Sat signals come from a geostationary satellite out in space.


----------



## Don (Apr 1, 2008)

Point the dish Due South and work very slowly eastward or is it Easterly. Any way move it left, very slowly.( I use a Sat Finder).

Don


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 1, 2008)

maninahat said:


> Hi all
> 
> A Maplins leaflet has just arrived with a 'A96FJ' portable satellite system advertised on the front page for £69.99.
> 
> ...


 You can have mine for £40, never used, bought on impulse last year from Maplins but when I opened it up i just thought, can I really be bothered to set this up when I dont even like watching T.V. So I put all back closed the lid and it has been under the stairs ever since. Will send it for an extra £7, or you could collect.


----------



## t&s (Apr 1, 2008)

*freeview?*

is this just an english thing this freeview 
is there freeview on the continent ?
getting sky abroad is no problem between copenhagen in the north or barcelona in the south below that it does fade away at night i find


----------



## maninahat (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for the offer Rick.

Already made the trip to Maplns and got it. 

Its a neat piece of kit. Unfortunately there's a tree and a house in the way, so i won't be able to use it until we're next out in the van. (Which seems some way off as MIL is in and out of hospital at the moment.)


Thanks all for the info - will let you know how it goes when we finally get away.


----------



## wildman (Apr 2, 2008)

maninahat said:


> Thanks for the offer Rick.
> 
> Already made the trip to Maplns and got it.
> 
> ...


You should try it out I've seen satellite working with the dish set up inside the house on a chair so bricks and glass don't affect it too  much, matbe the tree won't either. Worth a try.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 2, 2008)

I have a block of three story flats next to me, and i just stick the dish on the side window of the van and still get a signal


----------

